# Six spikes for the MDC this year



## monocotman (Feb 18, 2018)

Although at the moment only four of them are in flower.



64E1BE49-1EA7-4D69-8F7A-13CCB39BDDD5 by john quaife, on Flickr

Still developing. There were four spikes last year. Should look good in a month or so when all the spikes and side branches are fully out.
It sits on an east facing windowsill for the winter then goes outside in the summer against a north facing wall. Gets sun from lunchtime onwards. Sits in rain water plus a tiny bit of rainmix year round. Easy peasy!
Not sure how big it will eventually get to. The growths are very dense but the spikes get to nearly a metre high before starting to flower. Influence of the sargentianum parent,
David


----------



## e-spice (Feb 18, 2018)

Excellent growing, sir!


----------



## paphman (Feb 18, 2018)

Very well done!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2018)

Wish I could get a division


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 18, 2018)

Very nice to see these being grown out so large. I'm always having to divide stuff just to keep it at a manageable size on the shelves.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2018)

great specimen


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2018)

Outstanding plant and...WOW!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2018)

Best MDC that I've ever seen! Yay besseae hybrids! If its from EYOF it may be tetra treated. Very good culture, I can't believe it blooms like that with such dark leaves. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Feb 19, 2018)

*Source of MDC*

Eric,

I am pretty sure that this plant, an eBay purchase several years ago is not from the EYOF. The flowers are nowhere near the size of the polyploid forms.
It sat around for at least three years and did little. It nearly went in the bin. It was not until I changed to rainwater/rain mix year round that it took off.
The leaves on this plant have always been quite dark even when it is out in the summer sun but they get darker once the plants comes inside.
It gets no special treatment. At the moment it is sat on an east facing windowsill in the main living room above a radiator. I keep the worst of the heat off the plant by covering the top of the radiator with some silver foil to redirect the heat.
That is all. It is really now just a house plant,
David


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 19, 2018)

Stunning specimen!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I need to find some of that "rainmix" stuff!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Feb 20, 2018)

Akerne sell it in Europe.
It is based on the old MSU formula.
All the details are on their web site,
David


----------



## Secundino (Feb 20, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 20, 2018)

Gorgeous display and well grow specimen plant!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2018)

:clap: Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2018)

monocotman said:


> Akerne sell it in Europe.
> It is based on the old MSU formula.
> All the details are on their web site,
> David


Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## e-spice (Feb 21, 2018)

monocotman said:


> Eric,
> 
> I am pretty sure that this plant, an eBay purchase several years ago is not from the EYOF.



I agree it looks like the more standard Memoria Dick Clements and not the polyploid form. I have a clone from OrchidView, 'Katherine', that is a polypoid form from the EYOF. I've never been able to get it to grow or bloom well. I don't have that problem with some of the standard Memoria Dick Clements (or similar hybrids).


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2018)

Congrats a lovley specimens worthy of a place on any display bench


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow, that's incredible! Congratulations on a job very well done!


----------



## phraggy (Mar 7, 2018)

Fantastic David.... you sure have green fingers with the phrags. Would love to see it in full bloom.
Ed


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2018)

*5th spike opens*

So now there are 11 flowers on 5 spikes with a couple of branches now open.



2C6FEE5F-A12C-4B1B-B1BB-596AD49D21AE by john quaife, on Flickr

These plants offer such good value when flowering. They have open flowers for such a long time compared to other orchids.

The 6th spike is yet to open. The plant is difficult to photograph due to the size!

David


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2018)

A beautiful pic of a speci plant's blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Apr 7, 2018)

*Final update*

So now there are 6 spikes in flower and a surprise 7th just showing.
Maybe there could be more side branches with buds but this is by far the best flowering.



65DB1D3E-6E8D-40BA-A008-DDC3C131AB0C by john quaife, on Flickr


37B17055-E39E-4DFE-8790-F1B57A3304AB by john quaife, on Flickr


1A92BBA9-72EB-4791-A40A-F3B126AAE8BE by john quaife, on Flickr

Regards

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2018)

Very impressive!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2018)

Awesome...Good Job!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2018)

monocotman said:


> Akerne sell it in Europe.
> It is based on the old MSU formula.
> All the details are on their web site,
> David



Well I guess Akerne doesn't want my business. As soon as I told them I am a small hobby grower they stopped answering my emails!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2018)

Just show them your itemized credit card bills, they&rsquo;ll respond quickly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2018)

Gorgeous specimen!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2018)

stunning plant


----------

